# Too Cool For Words!! FPS Cameras At Work



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2006)

You go out and shoot different things... fruit, glass jars full of grandma's marmalade ... made *BEFORE* you were born, eggs, cans of spray-paint... so on and so on... but it all happens so fast that you - just-can't-quite-see-it. 
This is a compliation of videos using FPS cameras I found on YouTube... The latter half of the six minute long vid is bullets and so forth doing their work. 
Just way cool to watch! Also, umm, educational...yeah... it's educational.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2006)

fun


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep...pretty cool...um educational, lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2006)

Arizona Angel said:


> Yep...pretty cool...um educational, lol.


Well yeah, you see how stuff looks when it gets shot so you have umm a better idea of the effect of a bullet. .... yeah that :uhyeah:


----------

